# Something for O'SKOOL Hobby Talk Users



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Here something I found while cleaning a file cabnet out today....

http://test2.tresleonard.com/SWAPSELL.jpg

Notice the date.....

I have some older ones also....

A big thanks to Hank for providing us with a great place to hang out......


----------



## ILTim (Dec 27, 2004)

Your makein me feel really old!! 
99? 
I thought it was gonna be something from the original RC10 era! LOL


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hehe... too funny. BTW, here is a screen shot from close to my original web site in 12/19/96. I believe my first ever web site was done in early 95 but I can't find a snapshot of it.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

Those are some things from back in the old days


----------



## ILTim (Dec 27, 2004)

I can remeber when I first started racing the RC10 had just came out and Jammin Jay was the king! One other local guy and I were the only 2 running them against a bunch of Frog's! Didnt take long for the rest of the bunch to switch over to the RC10. I got to where I could change the idler gears in that original tranny in just a few minutes! LOL


----------

